# Papera Donnarumma in Lille - PSG. Video.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2022)

orrendo, a sky se ne sono guardati bene dal dare la notizia.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahha....


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah!!! Ma che bel weekend, ragazzi!


----------



## bmb (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


  

Il futuro che fotte il passato


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Colpa dei fischi del trap dal giardino di casa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Mamma mia quanto è brutto.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma santo Dio, come si fa ad intervenire in quel modo??!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Febbraio 2022)

Voleva smanacciare come Maignan


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma santo Dio, come si fa ad intervenire in quel modo??!



Il Karma.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> orrendo, a sky se ne sono guardati bene dal dare la notizia.



Le papere di questo soggetto non fanno più notizia.


----------



## bmb (6 Febbraio 2022)

Oltretutto...questo dovrebbe portarci ai Mondiali? Da dopo l'Europeo, nelle, poche, apparizioni, è stato un vero disastro. Meglio presentarsi con Cragno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2022)

GODO come un P0RK0 lasciatemelo dire perfavore


----------



## mil77 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Pensavo peggio


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Il Maignan bianco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Che cesso, con quel rimbambito in porta il derby di ieri l'avremmo perso 4-0.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che cesso, con quel rimbambito in porta il derby di ieri l'avremmo perso 4-0.



Alla fine si sarebbe fatto pure una risata.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma santo Dio, come si fa ad intervenire in quel modo??!


sembra una schiacciata di pallavolo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> orrendo, a sky se ne sono guardati bene dal dare la notizia.


che scandalosi davvero.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le papere di questo soggetto non fanno più notizia.


ahahah godo troppo


----------



## SanGigio (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri la super prestazione di maignan nel derby, oggi gol subito con papera da botman fortemente accostato al Milan.. il povero Gigio sta vivendo un incubo lol e noi milanisti godiamo vorrei cambiare Nick ma non so come si fa aiutoo


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Papera di Donnarumma in Lille - PSG 1-5. L'ex portiere rossonero non è riuscito ad intercettare una conclusione di Botman ed ha praticamente spinto il pallone in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Ne ha fatte di peggio eh


----------



## kekkopot (7 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatte di peggio eh


Anche secondo me. Questa è una delle meno peggio


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Ieri la super prestazione di maignan nel derby, oggi gol subito con papera da botman fortemente accostato al Milan.. il povero Gigio sta vivendo un incubo lol e noi milanisti godiamo vorrei cambiare Nick ma non so come si fa aiutoo


Mai usare nick sui giocatori che ancora in attività  Soprattutto se di Raiola


----------



## sion (7 Febbraio 2022)

colpa dei fischi di san siro!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora mi chiedo come è possibile aver portato via quel gatto dalla Francia per soli 14 milioni....
Bhaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2022)

Un weekend di dispiazeri


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2022)

In pagella donnarumma si becca un 7. Lol.

Non c'è speranza con questo personaggio.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà il Karma, sarà il gufaggio collettivo... ex-presidente avvisato!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Zizzo zentu melliuni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Febbraio 2022)

Definirla papera mi pare esagerato, ma si gode comunque ogni volta che si gonfia la rete alle sue spalle


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Definirla papera mi pare esagerato, ma si gode comunque ogni volta che si gonfia la rete alle sue spalle


E' stato goffo nella lettura e poco esplosivo nel colpo di reni.
Donnarumma è molto alto ma sta ingrossando. Lentamente e inesorabilmente perde esplosività.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2022)

Che pippa assurda..
Ma i pugni non si usano più? Guardavo anche ieri in Senegal-Egitto, tutte parate rischiosissime a mano aperta.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

C'è un motivo perché fa la riserva a uno che non rientra neanche nei primi 5 del mondo.

Tecnicamente è osceno, ma è sempre stato osceno, con il tempo è peggiorato.

Ecco come si creano i miti, anche dove miti non c'è ne.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> C'è un motivo perché fa la riserva a uno che non rientra neanche nei primi 5 del mondo.
> 
> Tecnicamente è osceno, ma è sempre stato osceno, con il tempo è peggiorato.
> 
> Ecco come si creano i miti, anche dove miti non c'è ne.



Ben gli sta, come sempre sperato facesse flop lontano da noi.

Qui sarebbe cresciuto e sarebbe stato a casa sua, ha voluto andarsene per soldi e ora affari suoi.

Ma c'è da dire, che avendo fatto una scelta puramente economica, immagino che sarà depresso ma solo fino ad un certo punto, quindi ci stiamo facendo il sangue amaro per nulla.

Tra 5 anni, tra Milan e PSG avrà 60/70 milioni di euro sul conto corrente, il suo obbiettivo l' avrà pienamente raggiunto con buona pace nostra.

E sarà libero di accasarsi gratis dai suoi amici gobbi.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ben gli sta, come sempre sperato facesse flop lontano da noi.
> 
> Qui sarebbe cresciuto e sarebbe stato a casa sua, ha voluto andarsene per soldi e ora affari suoi.
> 
> ...


Capisci che fortuna abbiamo avuto?

Dobbiamo ringraziarlo che se ne sia andato, abbiamo trovato un portiere che gli è superiore in tutto.in tutto.

Siamo stati fortunati.

P.s non ci andrà fra 4 anni a Torino ci andrà prima.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Capisci che fortuna abbiamo avuto?
> 
> Dobbiamo ringraziarlo che se ne sia andato, abbiamo trovato un portiere che gli è superiore in tutto.in tutto.
> 
> Siamo stati fortunati.


FORTUNA

Dici bene, motivo per cui non l' avrei mai rischiata.
Inizio ad avere prurito sulla scommesse di Casa Milan

Ma è andata bene cosi, quindi amen.

Viva Mike!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Febbraio 2022)

sta diventando obeso. Sembra Teo Sellers


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Febbraio 2022)

Si tratta di un evidente fotomontaggio : quello è Navas.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

E pensare che c'è ancora chi gli preferisce il baccalà di Castellammare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Si tratta di un evidente fotomontaggio : quello è Navas.


"Hanno stato i fischi di sansire "


----------

